# Duckweed/other floating plants?



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you used duckweed or other floating plants in your betta tanks... I'm cleaning/sterilizing Nettle's old 5gal before I move Heartseeker from his 2.5gal into it, and when I do that I'm also switching over to all live plants. I've heard duckweed is very prolific, so I was thinking if someone had some in their tanks if they'd be willing to share with me. xD I'd only need four-five individual pieces from what I've read about it.

Aside from that, if not duckweed, what else do you guys think works well for surface-floating plants? I have all of the other plants figured out, I just need one for the top of the tank now.

I realize that duckweed can take over the surface, but I also have a tank of hungry goldfish that apparently love to gobble the stuff up.. so I'm not worried about getting rid of it, hahaha.

Thanks!


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

If you wanted duckweed, I don't think you would have to get some from another member. Personally, I would head down to my local pond and collect some.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, March in CT is still very cold, there aren't any plants that have started growing yet. xD Also, a lot of ponds in my area are treated with pesticides for algae, so I'd be nervous taking plants from there and adding them into an aquarium. I figured that anyone keeping them in his/her own tank would know that they hadn't been exposed to those.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I use duckweed, java fern, and water sprite in my fry tanks. This may sound crazy, but I have seen many juvenile betta fish actually eat duckweed! I guess it adds extra fiber and protein to their diet.:lol: I think in some areas duckweed is illegal. Duckweed can really become a nuisance if you do not prune it regularly. My goldfish love to eat duckweed, too.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I got some mini water lettuce from eBay. I love them. They have these pretty roots that hang down. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Ooh, I didn't even think of water lettuce! Maybe I'll check that out too, thanks Vay.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a few normal-sized water lettuce growing in my Coccina tank. They like hiding in amongst the roots, and when they were first sorting out the pecking order, they provided a safe place to come to the surface.

They are nutrient hogs though. I've been dosing Seachem Flourish, Trace and Potassium on a regular basis since I noticed some pinholes and yellowing. Mine also seem to prefer a partially filtered source of light (I run mine through an opaque plastic folder) as they had started browning around the edges. 

Other floating plants are duckweed (it gets over everything like your arm, gravel siphon and glass whenever you want to do anything in your tank), giant duckweed, hornwort, frogbit and red-root floater.


----------

